# Midnight, the Shack Cat



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Some of you saw her when I wished everyone a happy Halloween...
Well, this little girl has been working her magic on me...and I'm falling for her big time!
She's been coming into the work shack, the nights I work and she snuggles up on my shoulder and neck and rubs noses with me!
She really likes her little bed to curl up in to!
I might have to change my 'handle' sometime in the near future...


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh how sweet! I wouldn't mind a cat sitting with me at work  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She has the eyes of an old soul, so mysterious and pretty.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Really 8cats2dogs have a much nicer ring to it! She is beautiful!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

She's a beautiful girl! It sounds like she's already got you.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww I can see how she worked her magic on you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

She is beautiful! :blackcat I would love to give her nose kisses! 


This made me LOL! :thumb



Jetlaya67 said:


> Really 8cats2dogs have a much nicer ring to it! She is beautiful!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I think you will need a new name!! How cute! Are you the only one that cares for her in the shack or can she become a shack cat with joint custody??


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

VERY cute!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Midnights story is she is one of two cats that hang around here...they have no official home...
The other one is named Rosebud, she is also black, but has a big white spot on her chest, she is truly a feral.
Both cats are possibly related, they were trapped when they were younger and at least both got spayed.
Supposedly, Rosebud was put up for adoption, but escaped and found her way back to this area!
For a reason that only Midnight knows...
She decided to trust the former Lead here and when I came on board, she decided to trust me as well...
He always had food for them and so do I.
I started adding l-lysine to their canned food as I noticed Rosebuds eyes goobering up really bad earlier in the summer...
Rosebud only runs away about 15-20 feet now when I get the canned food out...she used to streak off!
Midnight and I have really bonded...she really likes to do the chin rub and head butt on me!
As far as I know, she's around two years old...
That she's survived this long with the owls, coyotes, and all the other predators around here, is testament to the fact, that this tiny, delicate little girl is a survivor!!
I've been trying to think of some other names that might fit her, as she hasn't figured out that 'Midnight' is her!
I've just been calling her 'Pretty Girl' for now!!
Other names: Onyx, Jet, Inky, Little Foot, Tiny Dancer...
Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catmonkeys, I just realized your Avatar looks like Rosebud! Amazing!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

how about "Angela"? I think that's a good name for her. She sounds like she's a very sweet cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ndiniz said:


> how about "Angela"? I think that's a good name for her. She sounds like she's a very sweet cat.


LOL! my Border collies name is Angelina!!
Midnight is a sweet girl! I love how she balances on my shoulder to snuggle up! !


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> I've been trying to think of some other names that might fit her, as she hasn't figured out that 'Midnight' is her!
> I've just been calling her 'Pretty Girl' for now!!
> Other names: Onyx, Jet, Inky, Little Foot, Tiny Dancer...
> Suggestions welcome!!


I lol'd at "Tiny Dancer". Our friendliest neighbourhood Raccoon was dubbed Tiny Dancer by my brother a couple of years ago. She's a grandmother now, and we refer to her offspring as "The Dancer Babies".  A lot of our "woodland friends" who are regular visitors to our yard end up with goofy names. We also have a fox called "Thursday", "Bark Barks" the Red-bellied Woodpecker, "Mr. Chitters" the squirrel, "Yard Jay" the Blue Jay, "Diamond" the bunny, "Heather" the Rose-breasted Grosbeak, and "Kunk" the skunk, just to name a few.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dt8thd, that is funny! You've got some good names for your "Wild" ones!!
I also just thought of another one for her...
I'm always telling her she has cold 'tootsies'
when she comes into the shack...
So maybe...Tootsie!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Has this adorable, beautiful girl had any socialization with anyone else? That's cure that she likes to be a shoulder kitty.


----------



## Nubi dubi10 (Nov 1, 2013)

She is precious! I agree that she has the look of an old soul...she sure grabbed hold of you heart string..


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What I meant to say was "Has this adorable, beautiful girl had any socialization with anyone else? That's cute that she likes to be a shoulder kitty" not "That's cure"


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ndiniz, lol!! As far as I know, Midnight has only 'adopted' myself and one man, the former Lead person here!

I took a picture before it got dark here to show the 'feeding station' I set up for them, so when it rains or snows...the food won't get wet and they can at least eat out of the weather.
It took Rosebud a long time to figure out it wasn't a trap!
Midnight took to it right away!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - she looks exactly like one of my current fosters, Kylin. Kylin is a pretty girl but very shy, all black with a couple white whiskers!

Midnight is lovely, how wonderful for her that you are taking care of her!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm happy that she loves you! Imagine waking up next to a beautiful girl like her, giving you that "I love you" look while she gives out a full blown purr at full volume. That'd be the perfect way to get up.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ndiniz said:


> I'm happy that she loves you! Imagine waking up next to a beautiful girl like her, giving you that "I love you" look while she gives out a full blown purr at full volume. That'd be the perfect way to get up.


In full agreement there!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Its been a while since I updated on the Adventures of Midnight!!
This Really Fridged Cold has had me concerned about her...But I was able to track her little foot prints and I found out she's staying underneath a mobile home trailer out here! So she's out of the wind, snow and cold!
Some new pictures of this little girl!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow she is pretty big for a shack cat! That's great she is keeping warm, though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, I have been feeding her very well!!
Midnight and Rosebud burn up a lot of calories out here...

Someone dumped out a little bobtail cat here a couple weeks ago...
So she is getting fed also, she's a cutie, but very very scared right now...
Rosebud chased her tonight and bobtail ran up a tree...so at least I know she's not de-clawed, thank the Lord...

I am so glad I set up the 'Feed Barn when I did!

And the 'No Freeze' water dish is under the picknik table, which has a heavy plastic
covering over it on the one end, so the snow won't get to deep under there.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ohh look at the little footprints leading to the barn. Cute.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Be still my heart. Now a bobtail cat has appeared! 

Midnight sounds like she may be dating you. Shes deciding whether shed like to move in with you! She is a savvy girl to have managed to survive. Its awesome the love and care youve given her. I enjoyed your story with the pictures.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mitts&Tess, The little Bobtail is very cute! She has beautifully marked face, very expressive! She did make it out of the tree where Rosebud chased her...
I think I may have to set up another feeding station, since Rosebud is so territorial... (she is totally feral...)

Midnight spent my whole shift with me last night!
She now knows I always come back from my checks, so she waits calmly for my return and greets me with happy chirpy meows and lots of headbutting and chin rubs!!!
SIGH...What's not to love about this little girl!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The Little Bob Tail is getting attacked by Rosebud...
Rosebud is very territorial, she shares the area with Midnight--they just pretend to not see each other...
Different story with the Bob Tail, poor little thing...
Rosebud really attacked her a little while ago and Bob Tail ran up a tree after I broke up the fight by walking outside and clapping my hands loudly.
This is definitely not posturing behavior, it is full on attack, teeth and claws full body contact. 
I haven't been able to get close to Bob Tail before she runs, so don't know how friendly she might be...I know she's very scared. 
I think I may have to bring a trap to work and try and catch her that way...before she gets chewed up by Rosebud and developes nasty infections from bites.

Any Special Tips from our TNR or Feral care takers would be appreciated...
Thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How in the world do you get any work done with all this going on??!! I'd be a basket case if cats started turning up all around me. Work?? What's that - SO over rated.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you tell if they are both fixed? Are you thinking of taking one of them home or to be fostered somewhere? I have a feeling that the new abandoned bobtail is persona non grata. Midnight wont accept the bobtail being there and will continue to try to run it off. It would be nice if one of them could get a home????? How anyone can abandon a cat is beyond me. Maybe the bobtail is lost no abandoned. Most likely not but wouldn't hurt to have it checked if you can get her/him. IF either one is not s/n that would account for the fighting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Mitts&Tess for answering...
I know Rosebud and Midnight are spayed, I have no idea about BobTail...
I think BobTail is a girl and ever since she has shown up, I've checked the lost and found in the newspaper...and nothing...
No one has stopped by here either to ask if we've seen a stray cat...
I seriously think she is a 'dump' case...
And it makes me so angry...
Its Rosebud who is so territorial, thank heavens Midnight was in the shack with me last night!
I'm going to try and trap BobTail, if I can, there's a great cat rescue place that I can take her to, if I'm lucky.
I feel so sorry for her, she's a real cutie with a very expressive face.
She sure doesn't deserve to live in fear for her life, just trying to eat and drink...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Rosebud sounds hungry enough that Ill bet she'll go into a covered trap in no time! I know you know this but others following your thread might not, but make sure ahead of time a rescue can take the cat. Or find a foster. 

I get weak kneed with bobtails. Wish i could foster her! :sad: Too bad your not closer and we could tag team this girl!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mitts&Tess! Last night BobTail showed up around 11:00 pm and was soooo hungry that she came over while I was trying to fill the dish with the canned food!! She was wolfing it so fast, I was afraid she'd throw it up later...
She kept looking around to make sure Rosebud wasn't going to attack her again...
I just froze in my kneeling position and kept talking to her, trying to send good vibes!
Getting a close-up, I'm not so sure of the gender now!! 
Could be an adorable male BobTail!!
Maybe I can sneek a picture soon...

With kitten season almost already here...
I definitely would check first with the Cat Rescue Shelter!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I got the names turned around, too much eggnog!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

M&T, I'm jealous! ! Eggnog! Yum yum!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Bobtail just showed up AND let me pet him/her while eating!! 
Maybe it won't be so hard after all to get Bobtail!
Looking at the ruff around its neck, it looks like it had worn a collar at some point, until recently...
Poor thing is terrified that Rosebud is going to attack him/her again...
Wolfing down the food and constantly checking around...
Midnight as is our usual routine now, is in the shack with me, enjoying her little bed or perching on my shoulder!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good news. Only a matter of time now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bobtail came in to feed again and let me pet him/her again!
But it didn't stop there...
Bobtail started talking up a storm to me!
I put my hand down by my leg fist closed, and Bobtail came over and started headbutting it and doing head rubs...
This went on a few minutes and I asked "can I pick you up"...
Bobtail stood up, front paws on my leg and then hopped right up!
Bobtail also has been inside somewhere before...
Wanted in the shack...however, Midnight was already in the shack, so I didn't want to upset the apple cart with that!
I'll be bringing in one of my bigger pet carriers...
I don't think trapping Bobtail will be necessary now!
Through Bobtails fur, I could feel his/her ribs...
Thank heavens I've been feeding them all
Esp. Bobtail...
Poor baby...it sounded so sad when it first started 'Talking'...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! There's ANOTHER One...
I just saw a Buff colored cat...and its scared to death like Bobtail was two weeks ago...
What is wrong with people...that they can just 'dump' an animal...
Oh, its back and eating...more white colored than buff...
I went out and it ran over to me...
I set it up with some canned and its scarfing it down...
got a picture of this one...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

And Pictures of Bobtail!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pictures of Bobtail & Newest Cat to show up...








Look at that little face looking up at me...
Heartbreaking...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh this breaks my heart. What are you going to do???? Are you hooked up with a no kill rescue? I'm so glad you are there to help these kitties.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've decided I really need to take this little white cat home with me tonight...
She'll be owl bait otherwise...
She stands out like a sore thumb.
I've already got her in my vehicle, she hopped right in...
I've got a box in there with a fuzzy blanket that she's curled up in.
I'll call a couple places in the next couple of days that are "Safe"...no kill...
She's very sweet and very confused by her situation...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Have her checked for a chip. If she hopped right into your vehicle, chances are good she's a former (or current misplaced) people's cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Have her checked for a chip. If she hopped right into your vehicle, chances are good she's a former (or current misplaced) people's cat.


Thanks N.C.! I wondered about that to...
She seems very comfortable in there...
Unlike most cats, that would have a panic attack!
With the Holidays, it could be possible she got out of someone's RV...


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

O.M.G. 7C2D! You are these poor kittehs guardian angel .....


----------



## mythreecatslady (Dec 25, 2013)

She's so pretty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, little white cat settled right in...all set up in my bathroom for now. Once places open, tomorrow, I get her scanned for a cbip...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are my first HERO of 2014!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You are my first HERO of 2014!


Thanks Merry! But I just try and do what I can...
Hubby texted me, he poked his nose into her bathroom and said "She's Beautiful! And she was headbutting and rubbing on me!"...I wonder...!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake, as hubby is calling her, has settled in quite nicely...
Busy cat day tomorrow...
Granma Callie to the vet for her Full Senior Tests...
And Snowflake, to get scanned for a chip...
I would love it, if someone was looking for her...
However, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Seems like you shouldn't hold your breath, because this adorable cat must love you & your husband to pieces! I would be smitten beyond belief if I had a beauty like this one!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

'Snowflake' is not chipped...
AND  might be pregnant! Her Tummy is feeling very...round/full...
Oh Dear Heavens!!
Two more pictures of her...













She is a Pretty Little Thing...
(Somebody...Help Me!!)


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She's beautiful. It breaks my heart too to think of people dumping their pets. It looks like word is getting out on the kitty grapevine that your workplace is a safe haven! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, she's beautiful! One of my feral's had a really firm/hard belly, and it ended up being worms. But, he's a boy, so there was no chance of him being pregnant (his belly is normal now after the dewormer). I really hope she's not pregnant. She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Update: Just got back from vet with Snowflake...it doesn't look like she's been a mommy before, but Vets not ruling out that if she was kept indoors and not spayed...that she could be 'preggers' now...
He did shave her tummy to see if he could find a spay scar, no luck.

Emily, I didn't think about the worm issue!
(Palm slap to forehead!) Thank you!!

Yuki's Mom, Sigh...I've never had a problem with finding cats...
THEY always FIND Me!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Reaction to FVRCP Vaccination??
Snowflake is definitely not feeling good
this morning...
She had the above vac. and a treatment of Profender for worms yesterday...
Anything I should be aware of?
I have to go to work soon, but hubby will be here to keep an eye on her...
Thanks guys!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! I got Bobtail in a crate in my 
vehicle, no more scared, cold nights for 
him/her!!
I moved Snowflake into hubbys bathroom and re-staged mine to put Bobtail in...
I didn't expect Bobtail to show up this early tho' so hubby is going to swing by on his way home and pick him up!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, oh man, I really have not kept up with this thread until now!! You've been busy, huh??!! How is that pretty Snowflake doing this evening?? Feeling better?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I missed your post about Snowflake post FVRCP. Is she doing ok now? 

Sounds like you have your hands (and house) full now!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, Thanks for asking! Yes, Snowflake is doing much better! I was getting concerned for a while...she didn't even want her canned food...was very grumpy and seemed unsteady, and very sleepy.
She's back to being a purr face and cuddle bug...Ha! She's got hubby already wrapped around all four paws! (Thought I'd never see the day that he wanted to add one himself!! )


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, yay! So hubby's a cat addict too now? I need to find one of those!  So are you going to keep her?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily, 
If Snowflake (hubby picked name!)
has him already wrapped around her paws...
I got a feeling we'll be keeping her...
I don't know how she will do around our dogs and she'll have to pass inspection by my resident clowder....so, we'll just take it day by day, for now!!
Heaven Help Me!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Dance


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry, ALSO...Have Bobtail safe at home for right now!! He's a cuddlebug...oh Mercy me!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

So, 9cats2dogs?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> So, 9cats2dogs?


 Good Question!! Don't want to do anything to hastily at this point...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> So, 9cats2dogs?


LOL. sounds like it to me. :kittyturn


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

emilyatl said:


> So, 9cats2dogs?


It's got a nice ring to it  lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Pictures.. pictures please!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazyOH. MY. :crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy:crazy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Pictures!!
Ummm...Meet Biscuit, because as soon as you look at him...he starts making them!! 
AND...He absolutely LOVES tummy rubs!






















And a couple of Snowflake! She just won't hold still!!


----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are both so precious!!!! You are so right, Snowflake wouldn't have lasted out there with that color. Do you have coyotes where you are?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> They are both so precious!!!! You are so right, Snowflake wouldn't have lasted out there with that color. Do you have coyotes where you are?


Yes, Coyotes and Big Owls...
A cougar was even spotted recently! 
Where I work is a bit off the beaten path, so you never know what you might see!!
I'm just happy these two are safe right now.
Midnight and Rosebud, the resident cats at work, are very Savvy about surviving out there...
These two, you could just tell, didn't have a clue...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake finally held still long enough!













And...Biscuit!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is a designer kitty! How sweet! He has a lion ruff on him! What a cute boy. I cant fathom dumping these two! Bless you for rescuing them. My heart goes out to them. They were lucky to have found you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, these two are just gorgeous!! Dumped!!?? Sometimes I just hate people. If you want to post them on Craigslist let me know and I'll do a write up for them - or the shack kitties, but looks like they have a new home with 9 cats and 2 dogs!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG they are so beautiful and so sweet!! I just don't understand people at all. :-( But maybe these two were meant for you after all. :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Question Regarding Quarantine Time!
How long after being Vetted do some of you keep new cats separated, to make sure (as much as possible) that they're 'Safe' to mingle with the rest?
Any specific tests recommended? 

My clowder is healthy and all get l-lysine on a daily basis...
so needless to say, I want to keep them that way!!

Any other advice, recommendations, welcomed!
Thanks All!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I take mine in for a wellness check at the vet. They check for fleas, ear mites, and general health. I usually do a test for felv and fiv. If that comes back clear then I feel Im good to go.

Once the cat is acting stress free and comfortable with me I do slow intros. I let them visit among the cats briefly. Watch interactions. Im a big believer in Feliway so I have that pumping away with plug ins. 

I just watch how the interactions go among the group and you can be a good judge of how spaces are respected. Normally every thing is good with in a week of limited interactions. Most of my cats have assimilated fairly quickly.

I have cat trees and places to escape to and view from. Playing with all of them is an ice breaker too.

If all your cats are healthy and have a strong immune system and your resident cats are healthy give it a go.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You Merry! Snowflake has all ready been vetted, and de-wormed...I did find a flea on her! Should I get the flea treatment from the vet or a good safe one
(Advantage or Revolution? ) from a pet store?
Sure don't want a flea infestation starting!
BTW, Snowflake was chipless...
Biscuit goes to the vet tomorrow and I'll have him scanned...
He just got wormed today, I found a big tape worm segment stuck to his tail end!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Both Biscuit and Snowflake have now been to the vets. Neither one was chipped and it doesn't appear they are being looked for...
De-wormed, De-flea'd and uri/distemper combo shot...
So it looks like next step is a slow introduction to the resident clowder, seeing as how Snowflake has hubby wrapped around her dainty little paws!!
And Biscuits got me wrapped around his!!

AND Midnight, my little work shack Queen is very contentedly snoozing in her bed on my desk right now!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It looks like a done deal. Time to change your screen name!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Lucky, lucky kitties


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> It looks like a done deal. Time to change your screen name!


The million dollar question is:
Is it going to be 9cats2dogs 
OR 
10cats2dogs...
After all, there's still Midnight...!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh....that's an EASY question....they should ALL be so easy....

10cats2dogs
obviously!

I mean, how CAN you resist Midnight? 
And...her name IS Midnight..meaning 12....
as in 12 pets.

You have no choice in the matter...none...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Oh....that's an EASY question....they should ALL be so easy....
> 
> 10cats2dogs
> obviously!
> ...


ROFL!! Good One Mocha's Mommy!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Regarding the quarantine question. Once vetted, I will let them settle for a day or so. I almost always have to deal with a URI when I bring them home so I wait for that to pass. Assuming there is no URI I will go ahead and let them sniff each other through baby gates and frankly if there is no posturing or overt hostility I'll let them out. Might take 2 weeks, might take 2 days. More often than not, my Maddie sets the stage because she has the hardest time with accepting someone new. She just needs time to get used to the idea of anther cat invading "her" turf. Time heals all introductions, though. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Midnight will be coming home with me tonight...
I've moved up her moving date for safety reasons...

There's an employee of mine that is VERY disgruntled...he may well be losing his job here...
He made me mad enough recently, that I ranted on our complaining thread...

He does not like cats and has let his big dog chase her a few times...
He also knows she means a lot to me...
My very serious fear is he may try and cause her harm, before he's out of here...
This guy has some serious issues and no one will miss him...

So I have a carrier in my vehicle for tonight, so I can spirit Midnight away to safety.
She is the number '10' in my user name, so she's already been planned for, I just didn't know it would be under these conditions...


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

10cats2dogs said:


> Midnight will be coming home with me tonight...
> I've moved up her moving date for safety reasons...
> 
> There's an employee of mine that is VERY disgruntled...he may well be losing his job here...
> ...


Glad your taking midnight. People are SO mean to cats. Guys in ny school are constantly talking about shooting them. I call the police on one guy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh no. Good luck! It sounds like she'll be joining a great crew. Hopefully her transition is as easy as Snowflake's and Biscuit's.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah for Midnight! She is SOOOO LUCKY to have you as her guardian angel! Please let us all know how her transition to a new home goes! I have been rooting for her! 

As for the meanies who hurt cats....glad they won't be able to cross the Bridge to spend eternity with loving pets! I hope their side of Heaven is very very lonely and unsafe...just like the lives some of these poor kitties have to live before being rescued!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad you are spiriting her out of there tonight! scary that this guy might harm animals!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive lost all faith in people this month! I think it is wise you remove him. Atleast till this guy is let go and out of the picture. Its awesome you are there for Midnight. He is a lucky boy. I hope the mean guy gets canned soon.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I hear you Merry...
Midnight is a very sweet little girl, very petite and very loving with me...
And it just puts a horrible knot in my gut, to think of something bad happening to her...


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww - poor girl, so glad you're looking out for her!! She's very lucky.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

emilyatl said:


> Oh no. Good luck! It sounds like she'll be joining a great crew. Hopefully her transition is as easy as Snowflake's and Biscuit's.


Oh, I must have missed out on that many news. I'm sure by now Midnight has joined your crew, based on your new username. By the way, I suppose Granma Callie went back to previous owner?

Anyway, good to have Midnight with you, you never know what some cat hater will do. ET was one victim of cat abuse when he was a stray. Someone threw a couple of flourescent tube and new nails over a few days' period at the kitties where we feed. ET got into one of the broken pcs and injured his paw, thank goodness the other kitties were fine and I'm not sure if the culprit was caught but the town council were alerted. They had to do something,cos, the target may be the cats around, but children in the vincinity can be hurt. The incident did stop in the end.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy you didn't miss anything!
When I changed my name, I had included Midnight in the count early, so I wouldn't have to change it again!!

That's terrible about the kittens getting those kinds of things thrown at them! 
Some people really are warped I 
think...
Glad ET wasn't hurt bad.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Little Midnight is curled up in her bed here in the shack...
I've already brought in the carrier so it will be warm...
In about 2 &1/2 hours she'll be safely away from here...
I will feel soooo relieved!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

The countdown is on! I'm so happy for Midnight - it's sometimes depressing how many pets there are in need, I love hearing the happy stories. 

Can't wait for more Midnight, Snowflake, Biscuit plus 7 pictures!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

How did last night go?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YES, progress report please!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

All things considered, quite well!
She complained about the ride home but I took it easy and talked to her all the way!

I've always used one of two rooms when a cat has been brought in...
My small bathroom or a spare bedroom, in her case I choose the bedroom...more space for her to not feel trapped and freedom to move around in, as well as a big window so she can sit on the sill!

She was happy to be out of the carrier and I'd already set up her bed she sleeps in at the shack for familiarity. 
She also got one of my sleep t-shirts with my scent for her.

She was all lovey this morning!! I got all the chin rubs and nose kisses just like at the shack!

She used the litter box-Yay!!
Lol, she's still not sure what to make of the mirror that's in the room!

Her body language is very positive, tail up, but relaxed, tip curled!
Ears alert but not held back or down, all good signs!

I'll post some pics later, 
right now all my little 'Land Sharks' are clambering for their morning wet food!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That is great!! So glad she is showing such relaxed signs and used the litter box. She might understand that you're helping her. 

I can't imagine 10 land sharks! 4 plus fosters is plenty to trip over in the kitchen!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Vegas is setting the over/under odds for Sharon's user name numbers at the end of 2014. Right now, most bookies are leaning to 26 and 3.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey, 11cats2dogs!! This is great news!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Vegas is setting the over/under odds for Sharon's user name numbers at the end of 2014. Right now, most bookies are leaning to 26 and 3.


Oh Jeff!! Made me laugh so hard I had tears rolling!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, No No!! Its 10...Midnight had already been 'Planned' for!
#10-Midnight, just wasn't here yet!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Vegas is setting the over/under odds for Sharon's user name numbers at the end of 2014. Right now, most bookies are leaning to 26 and 3.


If you lived close to her, you could totally cheat the game by betting big on a number and then releasing the appropriate number of cute, homeless kitties in her neighborhood!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua! You are a little MINX!!
Heaven help me!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for taking that guy seriously. I still think someone on my block poisoned two of my mama's kittens. I feel people who can do that, are working their way to being violent with people too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat owner again, yes, there was no way I was going to leave her there...my gut was 'talking' to me, and my 'gut' has seldom been wrong...
We will all be happy when this particular person is gone...


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Tiliqua! You are a little MINX!!
> Heaven help me!!


I don't live close enough... otherwise little Charm would be taken for brief strolls past you... with her bug eyes and stub tail and missing toes only a crazy person wouldn't be in love!!

It would be the perfect fostering arragement... when they are ready for a forever home I'd just make sure you see them... outside, in need, and I'll have all your info on file so the adoption would be super quick and easy!! :grin:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You have the magic touch. Your kitties just glide in and fit right in! Nice job!
Im thrilled Midnight is safe and sound!

Cat Owner I hope you filed a police report when the kittens were poisoned.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

COA, I think its just terrible when people do that to cats and kittens...and its a horrible way for them to 
die...I'm so sorry...

I had a cousin that deliberately set out antifreeze to poison a mother cat and her kittens...she told me she had to listen to the mother and babies screaming under her trailer till they died...she didn't feel bad about it, she was just complaining about the noise and how she'd have to crawl under the trailer to get them out now, so they wouldn't stink!
My 'Red eyed demon' came out and I ripped her a new one!
I never talked to her again.
I still tear up when I think about what a ghastly end they had...:'(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tiliqua, Sigh...there's no doubt that little Charm wouldn't just wiggle her little way into my heart and home...
Sooooo, I guess its a good thing you don't live close by!!
I think she's Precious!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay, glad she settled so quickly. I guess the newbies figure with THAT many cats around, it must be a good place to hang out.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, well, if I end up with 10 cats and no boyfriend it is your fault for not living closer! 

Charm is a cutie but I think she is a bit of a dominant little mite. So she might not fit well into the mellow crew I have without her meds... they might work it out though, I can't really tell her personality while on these meds and the other cats are reacting odd but it might be the cone, no tail, bandages, limp and drugged state she is on! Aries loves her, of course, but Gia and Orion aren't sure which is unusual. At least she is standing up for herself and not scared to be around the crew!

I'm so happy for Midnight! I can't wait to see updates!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tiliqua said:


> I can't really tell her personality while on these meds and the other cats are reacting odd but it might be *the cone, no tail, bandages, limp and drugged state she is on*!


 Ya think???!! 8-O 8-O 8-O


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL!! Marcia you just took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahaha - yeah, true! :lol: 

Aries likes Charm, but he likes everything and everyone. She insists on being out and about most of the time, so I just let her - she mostly does her own thing and if another cat looks at her funny she hisses and mine are all too submissive to care. Exercise and having the run of the house and some stimulation is probably good for her - she is alone at night in her room. Poor girl is a fighter - she wants to be in the box and so she stumbles in and scares away the other cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A quick couple of pictures!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy - she's gorgeous!! You've been taking WAY too good care of her to pass her off as a homeless stray!  Beautiful!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is as healthy as all get out. Love her expressive eyes


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh yeah! She's been getting canned food from me at work with 
l-lysine mixed in to keep her immune system running good, since she's been an outdoor kitty for 3years or so...
I had a comb so I could get out any stickleburrs...
When I started feeding her the canned, I really noticed the change in her coat, it really started coming in nicely which I was very happy to see, since a healthy coat is a cats first line of defense against the cold...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a beautiful addition to your life! I love the repurposed use for that torturous exercise machine! Mine just gets a regular dusting.....but now I can turn it into a cat bed too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy, She's got her little bed under a table in the corner, her cat cave!
I noticed she liked to sit there so folded up an old towel for her!!
Nooooo, we don't spoil our kids do we?!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

What has happened to Rosebud?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Leazie said:


> What has happened to Rosebud?


Leazie I was going to do a quick update on Rosebud and got sidetracked with Midnight!

I was getting really worried about Rosebud (total feral) because I hadn't seen her since the 1st of January...
I figured there were two possibilities...
She had either found one of the ranchs out there and a barn and someone was feeding her...
Or
She got into the wrong area when people were target shooting...

Maybe she 'picked' up on my concern, because she did a fast swing through last night!!
She's looking well fed and healthy, so I think she's found a ranch to call her main stomping ground now! 
I truly hope so!
Of course I will always have some food handy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just got a call from my assistant Lead at work, that the 'Trouble Maker' guy QUIT!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

What a great day! Midnight it safe, Rosebud is well and the coworker quit!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been going in and out of Midnights room all day and the last couple of times she's really wanted to follow me and she knows there are other cats here...

I really want to take it slow with her.
The hardest hurdle she'll have I think, is the dogs...since she was chased...
I think that's one area the other cats can help in, since they all get along with the dogs and have no fear of them. 
It is going to be interesting to watch her dynamics at work with the others here...
She and Rosebud co-shared territory out there but were not close at all...
So again, I hope the calmness of my bunch will convince her she is safe and no one is going to hurt her!
One day at a time, one step at a time!
I don't have a set timeframe for introductions like this and like to let the cat set the speed, I've always found this works the best for me and the cat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, Wahhhh...I'm missing my Midnight at work tonight...
First night working without her...
I know she's safe at home....but I've still caught myself looking for her arrival at the shack!
I'm going to miss my nose kisses and cheek rubs from her here, even tho' I'm getting plenty of them at home!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Now I'm really glad I've got Midnight at home. Our temperatures are plummeting this week and its snowing right now!

Midnight gets vetted next week, I've already got her de-flea'd and dewormed.

I can already tell, her biggest adjustment is going to be learning that all canines- do not want to eat cats...

She really wants out, but until she's vetted, she stays separate and in her room, once she's cleared, I'll put up the devider gate so everyone can start seeing and sniffing each other.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Someone has Dumped another poor cat here at work!
I just saw him, a small orange one, maybe six to eight months old (?) 
What is Wrong with some people...
I saw tracks in the snow a couple of days ago, but thought it was Rosebud on a swing through...I did think the tracks were small for her...
So now I know who the tracks belong to...
I don't know if this one is friendly or not yet as it bolted as soon as I opened the door.
I've got food and water out.
It's starting to look like I'm into cat rescue mode...again.
Sigh.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think once people know you are a really committed cat lover.....those cats just _mysteriouslly_ show up. I hope this new one is in good shape. Maybe this will be a new work buddy for you, since Midnight is now home with you. How is Midnight doing? This is the first time I'm reading this thread, it is amazing how much stuff you can miss on this forum because there is SO much. She is very beautiful. That third picture of her, she just looks so happy to be with you. I'm debating getting Arwen, my feral who now loves us and sleeps in my garage at night, into a cage and getting her to the vet. She is already TNR, but I think she's pretty old, and I would love to get her looked at an updated on shots and see if she is healthy. I suspect she may not be, she does get URI's and runny eyes a few times a year. I give her lysine and canned food, and she looks amazing, compared to what she used to look like 3 years ago. 

So how is Midnight doing now?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Howsefrau, I think its a great idea to get Arwen in to a vet to have her checked!!
Don't worry, she'll forgive you!
Yes it is amazing what a little special TLC can do!!
You've been doing a wonderful job with Arwen, she's come a long ways with your patience and care!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, you have been an inspiration for me to do this. I just keep thinking she is going to get mad and run off, but then, in my heart, I know she will come back. What really worries me though, is that it will stress her out so bad that she will get sick. I de-wormed her a month or so ago, and she got so sick. I didn't see her for an entire day, and I just cried that she had gone off and died. When she did come back, she wouldn't eat. It took her a few days and she did start getting her appetite back. She frequently gets sneezy and runny eye, and my worst fear is that she is has feline leuk or fiv. And I keep thinking I'm going to make her sick if I bring her in. She is not a young cat, although we have no idea how old she is. A few of my neighbors, along with me, recall seeing her in our neighborhood for 5-8 years possibly. I love this cat so much, I cannot even describe it. I feel like I gave birth to her, LOL!!! I just want all of the time with her that I can get. I want to know of her health, and I don't want to. If that makes sense. She has SO many feral instincts still, even though she adores me and my husband both, and we find it amazing that we can pet all over this kitty, scratch her chin and ears, even pet her sides and belly and half pick her up (as long as those back legs don't leave the ground). She comes running down the sidewalk when she sees us, or hears our car. Yesterday, I was out front with her and she heard my husband's truck and she ran over to the side of the yard, where she waits for him to pull in the driveway, and she was so happy to see him. All of these little things about her are just so precious to me. The first time (after trying 20 times) I left out food, by the street for her, and she actually ate it, almost 3 years ago, she belly crawled to the food, inhaled it in three bites...an entire can of fancy feast, and ran. Then as I inched the bowl a little closer every day to my front porch, and the first time she belly crawled to my porch to eat the food, shaking the whole time, I was so happy. Then she started to stay after the meals......a good 6-10 feet away, but she stayed. She would then be waiting for me not too close, but outside by the porch. She would hiss at me as I gave her the food. Now here we are, almost 3 years later, and I am beyond amazed at where we are today. She was the color of dirt and concrete and skinny 3 years ago. As I began feeding her, we discovered she had orange and black in her coat also. She has a beautiful coat today, even though she refuses all cat food except fancy feast, but at least she eats canned food. I believe someone had her and a bunch of kittens fixed and ear tipped when she was very little, because she seems like she had no contact at all with people at all before we transformed her. Oh, and she also loves my neighbors and their lab, and follows them on their walk and plays with the dog...the only dog she will even acknowledge. It is just amazing to me that this animal that I believe was not even semi-feral is now this cat that she is. But she is getting older, and I'm worrying about her so much. We are getting an estimate this week on a screened room, and I may even see if I can find someone to build me a catio  

I'm sorry I hijacked your post, LOL. Please forgive me. You were just such an inspiration to me with Midnight and all your cats and how you treat them, and just the way you are with cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

10cats2dogs, you're a saint! What a lovely thread.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a quick update on Midnight!
She has been here three months now and is fitting in beautifully! 
She has figured out my dogs are safe, bless her little heart!
A picture from tonight!
Midnight is in the middle!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One More!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh she is just SO beautiful!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful! And she looks so healthy and pampered!!

Any chance you could talk your cats into leaving you some little space to sit in their living room?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww! This is quite a thread, 10cats! Amazing to read this in its entirety and enough for you to change your handle, LOL. We should give you an honorary badge that says, "Ultra Premiere Cat Attractant" that reveals your elite status! :thumb 
Thank you for posting all the pictures and updates! :grin:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Midnight you are livin' large in the lap of luxury! She aint goin' no where. Pink bed, 3 squares. Score!!!!!

Seriously though she looks like she has really settled in and is happy! Good job with her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jen, She Really is a Little Love!
And I still get my nose rubs from her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmomy, 
My cats are pretty good about sharing their living room with us! Especially so, when they just transfer to our laps!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC, LOL! This thread has turned into quite a novel hasn't it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry, 
Nope, this little girl isn't going anywhere! 
She doesn't even have an urge to door dash! I think, she thinks " Been there, Done that!"


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I took the idea of the blankets over the back of the sofa from you. I just love that photo of your living room with all the cat beds and the happy cats. It's my dream living room!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks like a cozy kitty pub with the man on the screen being the barman.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Straysmommy, 
You know how everyone says to have the same number of litter boxes, plus one, as the # of cats you have?!
Well I do that with cat beds and they all get used! I get such a kick out of it when they play "Musical Beds!" 
My cats LOVE their beds!
I've always made sure that they're washable or covers can come off and be washed.


----------

